# Softcups to help TTC?



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Has anyone had any success with using these for TTC?


----------



## Tigger99 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes I got pregnant twice this year nsturally using softcups. They didn't stick unfortunately but the softcups worked. Used them on high / peak days on my monitor.


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear they didn't stick. Can I just ask, do you po them in after intercourse? We thought maybe we could use them occasionally for my husband to ejaculate into and thn I I insert them for days when we are feeling too lazy to bd? Also I'm thinking you will lose.les sperm this way as if I stand up and put a soft cup in I will lose sperm


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi
we used it when I got pregnant.  put it in after sex.  ideally you would put it in lying down I guess.  Well I just used a  (boiled sterlized) moon cup.  Female orgasm helps suck up sperm afaik.  I took it out the next morning sometime.  Good luck!


----------



## Millie-moo66 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all ive just bought some soft cups but I'm worries they might damage the sperm? 
I'm so paranoid!! Are they sperm friendly?
Thanks x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

Can someone please explain what soft cups are? 

thanks 

x


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

I've read a few ttc success stories about SoftCups/ Mooncups.

Has anyone had any BFP success with these before? Are they best to use with PreSeed? Or okay on their own?
Mine arrived in the post today.. CBFM showed 8th 'High' today so fingers crossed for 'Peak' tomorrow on CD19 (which will be the same peak day as last 2 cycles)

Would love any tips! Thanks xx


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

hi guys, im thinking of trying these has anyone had any success?


----------



## Tigger99 (Dec 15, 2012)

I had them on hand for post dtd and popped them in whilst I was still lying down. They don't hurt sperm. 

Alternatively your oh can dtd into them and then insert. I've not done it that way personally. I think soft cups are better than moon cups as they go right up against the cervix. Just make sure the sperm are the right side!!!!


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Lmao Tigger - that's probably something i would do!


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi mrspeach, 
Softcups are like a rubber cup, that you insert into the vagina, normally used during your period, as an alternative to a tampon. Search them on google for a picture, might help you see what it is


----------



## El100 (Feb 8, 2015)

I've just bought some softcups and I was a bit shocked by how big they are!! Are they easy to insert? The instructions say to put it in whilst sitting on the toilet but I don't want all the sperm to come out (gross, sorry). Can you put them in lying down? I suppose it's something you get used to but I'm a bit scared...


----------

